# Ocean Kayak Fishing at its Finest!!



## etl1692 (May 1, 2013)

Hey guys.....

Completely new to kayak fishing, I was just wondering if you guys have any tips or pointers for me. I've done a ton of research and I am really excited to get started! I look to only go ocean kayak fishing, mostly right before sunrise. I don't have your traditional ocean kayak, but it will do. I hope to get a picture up on this thread soon, so you can maybe make suggestions on what to add accessory wise. I have made a makeshift basket and rod holder out of a milk crate and fishing spikes. I'm not too worried as I classify myself as a waterman. I have lifeguarded for over a decade, I surf/fish all year round, and travel the world surfing/fishing the best breaks, so I know a ton about the ocean/ocean safety. I live in NJ, and I am used to cold water fishing so I don't see it really being a problem. I own waiters, and every type of wetsuit known to man. 

1.) do I need a flag
2.) what do I HAVE to bring everytime I go
3.) Help me out...... 

Thanks guys.... Just looking for advice based on my gear, experience, and location...........


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not a ocean voyager, but here are the required items for non-motorized boats (<18') in inland waters at night:
PFD
light "bright enough to warn off oncoming boat(s)"
whistle or "sound producing device"

Clearly, these are the minimum items. I'm sure others will advise re: additional items.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

I suggest a kayak, paddle, PDF, Light such as a visicarbon pro, a whistle/airhorn, rod and reel, anchor. everything else are just add ons.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

I did a quick review on some of the additionals that I use. 

http://makoslayer.blogspot.com/


----------



## etl1692 (May 1, 2013)

I "technically" have a river kayak (catamaran type)..... is there that much of a difference? Will it flip easier? What should I be concerned about, because Im dealing with what I own. Dont have money for a YAK.

Thanks!


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

Ive never used a catamaran before? Picutres? Name brand? otherwise regardless if you use it on the ocean at night you need a light/whistle/pdf. during the day you dont really need to light


----------



## etl1692 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## etl1692 (May 1, 2013)

Sorry its such a big picture, but this is what I'm rolling with.


Thanks guys!


----------



## etl1692 (May 1, 2013)

Dimensions are 10.5 ft long 2.5 feet wide.


----------



## etl1692 (May 1, 2013)

It worked beautiful! Took it out today in 3-4 ft surf, and it handled like a champ... No nibbles, it was more of a test run, but my makeshift basket held on!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

pics didnt show up...


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is a post for you on what you will need when out kayak fishing. These are just the essentials IMO


http://makoslayer.blogspot.com/2013/05/equipment-essentials.html


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You mentioned a flag..
I would recommend one if you want to be more visible sooner to boaters.


----------

